# Digital art apps



## Designedbyjadeyahmiamor (May 14, 2021)

*What is your favorite digital app to draw with? Procreate or Medibang paint? I just want to get some other feedback to see what other people feel about the two apps.*


----------



## veronikaszendro (Jun 3, 2021)

Hello! I'm a digital artist from Budapest. I recommend you to use softwares instead of apps for the more professional result. I prefer After Effects, Premiere Pro and Photoshop. This is my artis portfolio: Veronika Szendro Artist Portfolio
For digital painting I recommend you to develop your Photoshop skills with tutorial.


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Illustrator, Photoshop, Paint Shop Pro and ArtRage. Using Illustrator with my pen/tablet, I do a lot of free hand.


----------



## vectorian (Sep 8, 2020)

I find the question a bit difficult to ask.
Because Procreate is an app that only runs on the
iPhone/iPad and you are asking about the best
digital app for painting. Which for me includes apps on the PC and Mac as well.

On the PC, for example, there are programs that are considerably more powerful.
and with better features than Procreate.

Here are my favorites (on the PC)
Rebelle 4.1
PaintstormStudio (also on iPad)

Here are my favorites (iPad)
PaintstormStudio
Procreate
Zen Brush 3
Concepts


----------



## Janique (6 mo ago)

Since all I use is my phone and Anazon tablet, I think sketchbook works very well.


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

I use a desktop with the biggest monitor I can find! And the biggest tablet I can find.


----------

